
NASA building satellites with Android phones inside - boopsie
http://h30565.www3.hp.com/t5/Mobility-Matters/NASA-building-satellites-with-Android-phones-inside/ba-p/6504
======
centosh
This is a marketing stunt. Why not use Linux but Android?

~~~
richij
Aside from the obvious comeback of "the Android kernel is Linux"...

The reason NASA wants to use commercial phones is because it wants to use
_off-the-shelf_ hardware. That provides it with an already-extant platform
with mature drivers, which doesn't need much custom engineering.

I'm not aware of any mature, free-as-in-speech Linux phones with the sort of
power and sensor arrays of the Galaxy Nexus. I guess NASA isn't either. Are
you?

